# FOR SALE MICROSOFT XBOX 360.$200usd



## black1 (Jan 14, 2007)

WE ARE INPORTERS AND EXPORTERS OF ALL KINDS OF **** paraphanelia

If you wish for any reason to call me or write me here please email :
[email protected] or [email protected]
TelePhone # : +447031908628. I am a total loser .......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

hehehe


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

What a prick.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2007)

We should post his phone number in some gay groups or forums

or change the wording on his ad's to be racially insensitive and let the British thought police go and harrass him.


----------



## Erich (Jan 15, 2007)

this idiot was on for the longest time last night surveying the site, as I had him in contact watching his movement from thread to thread


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2007)

He also cant spell.

WTF is "INPORT"? It should be "Import"


----------



## ETriggs (Jan 15, 2007)

Sign the guy up for timeshares in Florida. He will have 5000 people call him tomorrow!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2007)

ETriggs said:


> Sign the guy up for timeshares in Florida. He will have 5000 people call him tomorrow!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 15, 2007)

fag


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

[snort]


----------



## MGA COMM (Jan 16, 2007)

MGA Communications Ltd
E-mail; [email protected]
Tel:+447045703921
Fax::44 870 479 8969

Dear Sir/Madam,
We are an unqualified supplier of crap we can't even spell. Heck, we don't even know what a spell-checker is for. Please direct spam and unwarranted telemarketers my way.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

Get OFF MY FORUM!!!!


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 16, 2007)

If only impalement was a real possibility...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> If only impalement was a real possibility...



Yeah, would get rid of them once and for all.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

I think we need an IMPALEMENT icon !! just to get the "point" across .........

that was lame


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

i take back my comment in another topic about this not being much of a problem, but damn you mods are good at editing them


----------

